# Bubbles popping! Send help!



## Chadbud (Apr 11, 2014)

Hey guys, having a problem with one of my breeders.

He's been bred twice.. Conditioned with the female for 4 weeks.. All signs good (flaring, healthy, good form). I introduced the female to his tank in a chimney. He's now trying really hard to build a bubble nest under his styro cup. I watch him try to build the best up but he can only manage a very small nest of 15-30 bubbles. I notice the bubbles pop extremely fast for what's normal.. And this male is known for his large nests.

Notes:
-Sponge filter is turned off
-Some live plant clippings in the tank
-Moderate to low light
-Multiple Indian almond leaves in the tank but it's not yet at a deep amber color.. Just slightly yellow
-Tank is covered and humid.
-Temp at 81.3

At this point I think it must be something with the water parameters?? What do you guys think?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Maybe add more water conditioner? That usually does the trick for me


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Yeah, I've heard other people recommend that.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Do you have the top well covered to hold in the humidity? Bubbles tend to last longer in high humidity. I had a male that always had his bubbles pop quickly no matter but was told he may not have enough sticky in his spit (if that makes any sense).


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

I have really really hard water I use betta ph tablets in the tank and I have a styro cup cut in half long ways so it makes like a little cave(if that makes sense) don't worry to much about him having a huge nest when you intro the female b/c when he is "courting her" in the tank he will most likley build the nest during courtship.


----------



## Chadbud (Apr 11, 2014)

I do, the humidity is high in the tank. This betta also had built an incredibly large bubble nest in his last spawn. I tested my water today and found the ammonia to be at 0.50 ppm (a little high) and my PH to be around 6.0 (a little low) perhaps this is the reason the bubbles are popping?

I'll do a water change and find out!


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

let us know


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Don't worry about nests. They will spawn with or without them. And if male is a good father, fry will survive.


----------

